# [AMD64] Direct Rendering su ATI X1600

## aristarx

Ciao a tutti..

sono 3 giorni ke impazzisco cercando di abilitare il direct rendering per una scheda video Sapphire X1600 pro con chipset ATI, PCI-Express.

Ho cercato nel forum ma nn ho trovato nulla di adatto.

Dopo vari problemi anke di configurazione di xorg.conf, ho risolto utilizzando un driver vesa e ora Xorg parte normalmente ma il direct rendering risulta inattivo:

```
# glxinfo | grep rendering

Xlib:  extension "XFree86-DRI" missing on display ":0.0".

direct rendering: No
```

Ho seguito dapprima i consigni riportati nelle ATI FAQ http://www.gentoo.org/doc/it/ati-faq.xml, ma entrambi i metodi (x11-drm o ati-drivers) nn producono alcun risultato: il primo fallisce tentando di lanciare xorgcfg, mentre il secondo produce un errore di driver.

Ho anke provato con l'installer originale ATI, ma dopo averlo eseguito e aver lanciato aticonfig --initial, al successivo riavvio Xorg nn parte proprio più e devo ricorrere al livecd per ripristinare il precedente xorg.conf..

Questo è l'output di glxinfo:

```
 # glxinfo

name of display: :0.0

Xlib:  extension "XFree86-DRI" missing on display ":0.0".

display: :0  screen: 0

direct rendering: No

server glx vendor string: SGI

server glx version string: 1.2

server glx extensions:

    GLX_ARB_multisample, GLX_EXT_visual_info, GLX_EXT_visual_rating, 

    GLX_EXT_import_context, GLX_OML_swap_method, GLX_SGI_make_current_read, 

    GLX_SGIS_multisample, GLX_SGIX_fbconfig

client glx vendor string: ATI

client glx version string: 1.3

client glx extensions:

    GLX_EXT_visual_info, GLX_EXT_visual_rating, GLX_EXT_import_context, 

    GLX_ARB_get_proc_address, GLX_ARB_multisample, GLX_ATI_pixel_format_float, 

    GLX_ATI_render_texture

GLX extensions:

    GLX_EXT_visual_info, GLX_EXT_visual_rating, GLX_EXT_import_context, 

    GLX_ARB_multisample

OpenGL vendor string: Mesa project: www.mesa3d.org

OpenGL renderer string: Mesa GLX Indirect

OpenGL version string: 1.2 (1.5 Mesa 6.2.1)

OpenGL extensions:

    GL_ARB_imaging, GL_ARB_multitexture, GL_ARB_texture_border_clamp, 

    GL_ARB_texture_cube_map, GL_ARB_texture_env_add, 

    GL_ARB_texture_env_combine, GL_ARB_texture_env_dot3, 

    GL_ARB_transpose_matrix, GL_EXT_abgr, GL_EXT_blend_color, 

    GL_EXT_blend_minmax, GL_EXT_blend_subtract, GL_EXT_texture_env_add, 

    GL_EXT_texture_env_combine, GL_EXT_texture_env_dot3, 

    GL_EXT_texture_lod_bias

glu version: 1.3

glu extensions:

    GLU_EXT_nurbs_tessellator, GLU_EXT_object_space_tess

   visual  x  bf lv rg d st colorbuffer ax dp st accumbuffer  ms  cav

 id dep cl sp sz l  ci b ro  r  g  b  a bf th cl  r  g  b  a ns b eat

----------------------------------------------------------------------

0x22 24 tc  0 24  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  0  0 16  0  0  0  0  0  1 0 None

0x23 24 tc  0 24  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  0  0 16  8 16 16 16  0  1 0 None

0x24 24 tc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 16  8 16 16 16 16  1 0 None

0x25 24 tc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 16  8 16 16 16 16  1 0 None
```

Qualcuno ha avuto problemi simili o ha idea di cosa potrei fare?

Grazie mille!

----------

## makami

se non sbaglio le serie 1000 non sono ancora supportate dai driver per linux, non ne sono certo però, mi pare di averlo letto da poco

----------

## aristarx

Quindi posso solo aspettare ke la ATI rilasci i driver?

Non c'è per caso qualke progetto open-source ke le supporta già, anke se in maniera nn completa?

----------

## VegetaSSJ5

i drivers open per le schede ati supportano fino alla 9250 e comunque non è che siano eccelsi come drivers. c'è anche un progetto per schede basate su r300 cioè le 9700/9800 (non credo che supporti le successive) che nonostante abbia fatto progressi ultimamente è ancora ben lontano dall'essere considerato stabile e funzionante. figurati poi per le ultime arrivate di casa ati, per queste devi aspettare per forza che ati ne includa il supporto in possime release di drivers. comunque c'è da dire che i drivers ati per linux fanno a dir poco pena, c'è un articolo a tal proposito con comparazione con le schede nvidia sul sito di hwupgrade

come mai ti serve il supporto dri? devi giocare?

----------

## aristarx

Ciao, grazie della risposta.

Vabbè, vorrà dire ke aspetterò qualke futura release di driver..

A dire il vero ci tenevo a far andare il direct rendering xke volevo provare XGL, ma se è necessario il DRI vorrà dire ke aspetterò..

Grazie!

----------

## power83

per ora sono supportate fino alla x1300

----------

## aristarx

Davvero fino alla X1300?

Ma con ke driver?

Perchè da quanto ho capito sia gli ATI proprietari ke i DRI open source supportano molto meno..

----------

## pjphem

Mobility Radeon 7000 e' supportata? io mi sto rincoglionendo per farla andare...

niente direct rendering  :Sad:  e quindi niente Quake e niente desktop 3d  :Sad: 

----------

## Cazzantonio

la 7000 dovrebbe andare con i driver di xorg (anche per quanto concerne l'accellerazione 3d)

----------

## earcar

 *power83 wrote:*   

> per ora sono supportate fino alla x1300

 

Non è vero purtroppo  :Sad: 

 *http://www2.ati.com/drivers/linux/linux_8.23.7.html wrote:*   

> New Product Support
> 
> This release of the ATI Proprietary Linux driver introduces support for the following ATI AGP products:
> 
>     * ATI Radeon® X850 XT Platinum Edition
> ...

 

----------

## pjphem

 *Cazzantonio wrote:*   

> la 7000 dovrebbe andare con i driver di xorg (anche per quanto concerne l'accellerazione 3d)

 

hai mica qualche howto da propormi ?

a me da sto problema:

```
cartina ~ # glxinfo

name of display: :0.0

display: :0  screen: 0

direct rendering: No

server glx vendor string: SGI

server glx version string: 1.2

server glx extensions:

    GLX_ARB_multisample, GLX_EXT_visual_info, GLX_EXT_visual_rating,

    GLX_EXT_import_context, GLX_OML_swap_method, GLX_SGI_make_current_read,

    GLX_SGIS_multisample, GLX_SGIX_fbconfig

client glx vendor string: SGI

client glx version string: 1.4

client glx extensions:

    GLX_ARB_get_proc_address, GLX_ARB_multisample, GLX_EXT_import_context,

    GLX_EXT_visual_info, GLX_EXT_visual_rating, GLX_MESA_allocate_memory,

    GLX_MESA_swap_control, GLX_MESA_swap_frame_usage, GLX_OML_swap_method,

    GLX_OML_sync_control, GLX_SGI_make_current_read, GLX_SGI_swap_control,

    GLX_SGI_video_sync, GLX_SGIS_multisample, GLX_SGIX_fbconfig,

    GLX_SGIX_pbuffer, GLX_SGIX_visual_select_group

GLX extensions:

    GLX_ARB_get_proc_address, GLX_ARB_multisample, GLX_EXT_import_context,

    GLX_EXT_visual_info, GLX_EXT_visual_rating, GLX_SGIS_multisample

OpenGL vendor string: Mesa project: www.mesa3d.org

OpenGL renderer string: Mesa GLX Indirect

OpenGL version string: 1.2 (1.5 Mesa 6.2.1)

OpenGL extensions:

    GL_ARB_depth_texture, GL_ARB_imaging, GL_ARB_multitexture,

    GL_ARB_point_parameters, GL_ARB_point_sprite, GL_ARB_shadow,

    GL_ARB_shadow_ambient, GL_ARB_texture_border_clamp,

    GL_ARB_texture_cube_map, GL_ARB_texture_env_add,

    GL_ARB_texture_env_combine, GL_ARB_texture_env_crossbar,

    GL_ARB_texture_env_dot3, GL_ARB_texture_mirrored_repeat,

    GL_ARB_transpose_matrix, GL_ARB_window_pos, GL_EXT_abgr, GL_EXT_bgra,

    GL_EXT_blend_color, GL_EXT_blend_func_separate, GL_EXT_blend_logic_op,

    GL_EXT_blend_minmax, GL_EXT_blend_subtract, GL_EXT_clip_volume_hint,

    GL_EXT_copy_texture, GL_EXT_draw_range_elements, GL_EXT_fog_coord,

    GL_EXT_multi_draw_arrays, GL_EXT_packed_pixels, GL_EXT_point_parameters,

    GL_EXT_polygon_offset, GL_EXT_rescale_normal, GL_EXT_secondary_color,

    GL_EXT_separate_specular_color, GL_EXT_shadow_funcs,

    GL_EXT_stencil_two_side, GL_EXT_stencil_wrap, GL_EXT_subtexture,

    GL_EXT_texture, GL_EXT_texture3D, GL_EXT_texture_edge_clamp,

    GL_EXT_texture_env_add, GL_EXT_texture_env_combine,

    GL_EXT_texture_env_dot3, GL_EXT_texture_lod_bias, GL_EXT_texture_object,

    GL_EXT_texture_rectangle, GL_EXT_vertex_array, GL_APPLE_packed_pixels,

    GL_ATI_texture_env_combine3, GL_ATI_texture_mirror_once,

    GL_ATIX_texture_env_combine3, GL_IBM_texture_mirrored_repeat,

    GL_INGR_blend_func_separate, GL_MESA_pack_invert, GL_MESA_ycbcr_texture,

    GL_NV_blend_square, GL_NV_point_sprite, GL_NV_texgen_reflection,

    GL_NV_texture_rectangle, GL_SGIS_generate_mipmap,

    GL_SGIS_texture_border_clamp, GL_SGIS_texture_edge_clamp,

    GL_SGIS_texture_lod, GL_SGIX_depth_texture, GL_SGIX_shadow,

    GL_SGIX_shadow_ambient, GL_SUN_multi_draw_arrays

glu version: 1.3

glu extensions:

    GLU_EXT_nurbs_tessellator, GLU_EXT_object_space_tess

   visual  x  bf lv rg d st colorbuffer ax dp st accumbuffer  ms  cav

 id dep cl sp sz l  ci b ro  r  g  b  a bf th cl  r  g  b  a ns b eat

----------------------------------------------------------------------

0x23 24 tc  0 24  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  0  0 16  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x24 24 tc  0 24  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  0  0 16  8 16 16 16  0  0 0 None

0x25 24 tc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 16  8 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x26 24 tc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 16  8 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x27 24 dc  0 24  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  0  0 16  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x28 24 dc  0 24  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  0  0 16  8 16 16 16  0  0 0 None

0x29 24 dc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 16  8 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x2a 24 dc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 16  8 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x3f 32 tc  1  0  0 c  .  .  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

cartina ~ #
```

----------

## Cazzantonio

 *pjphem wrote:*   

> hai mica qualche howto da propormi ?
> 
> a me da sto problema:

 

Non ho howto da proporti a parte le solite guide a xorg e alle schede ati (cerca con google e trovi tanta roba)

Per quanto riguarda il tuo problema mi sembra che tu abbia già aperto un thread in proposito no?

Questo mi sembra un duplicato quindi se per favore mi editi il post rimuovendo il testo dell'errore che è anche abbastanza lunghetto mi fai un favore.

Magari sostituiscilo con un link all'altro thread

----------

## nightshadow

 *VegetaSSJ5 wrote:*   

> i drivers open per le schede ati supportano fino alla 9250 e comunque non è che siano eccelsi come drivers. c'è anche un progetto per schede basate su r300 cioè le 9700/9800 (non credo che supporti le successive) che nonostante abbia fatto progressi ultimamente è ancora ben lontano dall'essere considerato stabile e funzionante. figurati poi per le ultime arrivate di casa ati, per queste devi aspettare per forza che ati ne includa il supporto in possime release di drivers. comunque c'è da dire che i drivers ati per linux fanno a dir poco pena, c'è un articolo a tal proposito con comparazione con le schede nvidia sul sito di hwupgrade
> 
> come mai ti serve il supporto dri? devi giocare?

 

la 9250 non mi pare che sia un chip x1***.....

----------

## VegetaSSJ5

 *nightshadow wrote:*   

> la 9250 non mi pare che sia un chip x1***.....

 

infatti mi pare monti un rv280 che è supportato dai drivers open.

----------

